# Looking to buy Remington Model 11



## Olecowboy (May 2, 2013)

I am looking to buy a Remington Model 11, this is the shotgun I learned to hunt with as a young pup. Please contact me at a [email protected] xecpc.com close in the blanks for proper email address.


----------

